# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Nguồn lazer 150w

## Dinhthobk

Nguyên nhân chắc là từ ống phóng các bác ạ. Ống phóng đánh điện lung tung bên trong ống. Em đang test thử thì nghe tiếng đụp. Mở nguồn ra thì ngửi thấy mùi khét. Không biết nguồn cháy cái gì mà có sửa chữa được ko.
đen đủ đường các bác ạ. Hic
Em cảm ơn

----------


## duongvanhuelaser

Hi chắc bác đang dùng ống phóng thủy tinh của Trung Quốc nên mới đánh lửa đẹt đẹt như thế. Loại đấy nguy hiểm phết. Bác nên dùng loại ống phóng này nó làm bằng kim loại. Công suất trung bình 180w. Nhưng công suất đỉnh lên 450W. rất mạnh để cắt bác ạ : ông Phóng Coherent J2 loại 1064 nếu chỉ cắt gỗ vải giấy da....



Nếu bạn cần thêm hoặc tư vấn liên hệ với mình: 0908961814 & 0948 375 078 Mr Huệ

----------

